# Naruto FanArt! Itachi-NagaKo-TobiDei-etc



## LaviRavi (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry about the long absence again. D:
I really like this forum, and I should seriously stay more active!!

here is all of my newest artwork.. I hope you like it...<3


my newest and most proud of work is my itachi picture. I was inspired to draw him after I saw lily's amazing art.

itachi


tobidei


nagato x konan


akatsuki icon's for deviantART 


konan


lots of art doodles (sorry about the non naruto related ones..)


nagato


hidan sketch



enjoy! ^___^
feedback's always appreciated! <333


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Jan 12, 2010)

Lily's influence in your Itachi pic is flagrant. You did an awesome job with it. Any reason why he's holding a rabbit? 

I also love your konan pic where it looks like sh'e crying under the rain, her traits are beautiful and putting the Nagato pic next to it would make a perfect diptych.

I also love your Hidan sketch, you got his angry yet determined expression perfectly.  I really think you should finish this one! 

All your other works are really good too, you sure know how to draw!


----------



## The Best Choise (Jan 12, 2010)

I enjoyed Itachi fanart.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 12, 2010)

You seriously made all these? *Q* 


They're amazing! 

My god, really.. You should draw a Konan x Yahiko/Pain one too...  ..just sayin'.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 12, 2010)

Omg I love your work 

your soo good! Many pictures looks like they are from the manga, or even better!


----------



## LaviRavi (Jan 12, 2010)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Lily's influence in your Itachi pic is flagrant. You did an awesome job with it. Any reason why he's holding a rabbit?
> 
> I also love your konan pic where it looks like sh'e crying under the rain, her traits are beautiful and putting the Nagato pic next to it would make a perfect diptych.
> 
> ...




Thank you! <3 I drew him holding a rabbit, because lily always put bunnies on her website layout. ^_^

Thanks...That is one of the first drawing's of Konan I've done. (: I should really draw her and Nagato together more.. ,3

and thank you! Hidan is my favorite, so I've really tried to make that sketch look like him! <3 I plan to draw many more picture with Hidan in it. ^^

And thank so much for this comment<3<3




The Best Choise said:


> I enjoyed Itachi fanart.



thank you "The Best Choise" (= It's appreciated<3



Kyochi said:


> You seriously made all these? *Q*
> 
> 
> They're amazing!
> ...




Yes I did. ^_^ Why... Does it not look like it? XD
I try to improve with my style and coloring every picture I finish...<3

Thank you! Your comment is inspires me to keep on drawing!!

And haha perhaps I should.. ^^ I love that pairing very much<333




Higawa said:


> Omg I love your work
> 
> your soo good! Many pictures looks like they are from the manga, or even better!




Thank you, Higawa!! I am glad you do! (:
Your comment is extremely flattering, and I cannot thank you enough for typing it!<3

^__^


----------



## kakashi'sgirl (Jan 12, 2010)

i likes the itachi pic! and the hidan one is very good! 

tobidei ^_^ cuwt!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 12, 2010)

<3

Moar. ItaDei.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2010)

Amaazing <3 The colours and lines are so pretty. I want to see more <3


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 12, 2010)

Fallout 3 guy was the best.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow  they're really good. I think my fave two are the lots of doodles one and the one of Nagato


----------



## Extasee (Jan 12, 2010)

Subscribed 

Your doodles made me lol


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jan 15, 2010)

You're an evil fanartist 
poor bunned, I feel he will face a nasty fate lol

but seriously they all rock, I especially love that TobiDeidara pic..>Which got me thinking about Madara running around making a fool of himself. 

Also the Konan pics are <3
For the rest I think I commented on DA


----------



## ichigo243 (Jan 15, 2010)

HOLY MAN THOSE ARE AWSOME!! 100000000/100000000

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo there awsome did u draw and make all of those pics!?!?!?


----------



## natwel (Jan 15, 2010)

You're a great doodler

I love the Ichigo and Sasuke one

I assume the grey man is Zetsu 

I like the KonanXNagato one, but turning sideways to look at it kinda gives me neckache.

The Karin and Hidan ones a _really _good, good job


----------



## Metaro (Jan 15, 2010)

Wowo what an artist and style! : D


----------



## ichigo243 (Jan 15, 2010)

mhm it's great you have a good talent of drawing man!


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, incredible work! I love your style, it's really pretty and realistic. I like your art a lot, I'd like to see you here more


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 15, 2010)

Great job with these!  I especially like the Konan and Hidan ones.  Out of curiosity, why is Itachi holding a bunny?


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

LAVI-SANN I ADORE YOUR STYLE SOOOOOOOO MUUCHHH
PLZ REPLY MY COMMENTS ON DAA
PLZ PLZPLZZZZZZZ
ı want your hidakona ,babbyyyy XDD


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 17, 2010)

You have a beautiful style of drawing, I love all of them.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

So many awesome drawings   You're definitely very talented.  I love the Lily inspired one, huge Lily fan myself and it's an awesome tribute to her.  Gorgeous colors and quite nice too.  I really like your Nagato and Konan out of all your pieces as well.  Very moving pictures, and even though they are black and white I think that they are my other favorites.  Just seems like a very good representation of them.  

In your doodles, that Zetsu looks awesome   And the Deidara, wish you had finished that up a bit more.  Also Pyramid Head   I like how there are so many, it also is great to see all of the various things.  

Oh almost forgot to mention it, but the KonanxNagato and TobiDei were also some of my favorites.  Very beautiful colors and extremely well-drawn.  Probably like them as much as the black and white Konan and Nagato almost.

The Hidan sketch looks great too btw   Overall it's such a great body of work.  I think I've seen you on dA actually, I love your stuff in general


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm speechless *__*
those were all AWESOME!


----------



## Mαri (Jan 25, 2010)

Love the konan sketch. Might use it for a set later


----------



## Shota (Jan 29, 2010)

I always loved the TobiDei one C:
Very nice job ♥♥


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy shit  Those looks so amazing! You are really good


----------



## TekJounin (Jan 30, 2010)

Nagato x Konan is beautiful, as are the individual pics of them.  You got Hidan dead-on; marvelous!  The doodles are great and the TobiDei is cute.

I may be the only non-Lily fan around.  I don't much care for the stylized elongated neck, face, fingers, etc and pointy chin that her work typifies.  Itachi is so awesome on his own, I don't know why he should be made to look like a gangley anorexic. 

I like your own style just fine.  You have very great talent.


----------

